# video of shaun livingston in high school



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

can anybody give me a link to some shuan livngston in high school video, i want to see what scout saw in him in high school.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> can anybody give me a link to some shuan livngston in high school video, i want to see what scout saw in him in high school.


:boohoo:


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

http://scout.scout.com/a.z?s=75&p=8&c=1&nid=447380


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Are you doubting Livingston, or are you just curious? Because he was the first point guard ever drafted out of high school, there's no watermark for him. And he's certainly been better (especially considering injuries) than the guy who went after him in that draft, Sebastian Telfair.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Nimreitz said:


> Are you doubting Livingston, or are you just curious? Because he was the first point guard ever drafted out of high school, there's no watermark for him. And he's certainly been better (especially considering injuries) than the guy who went after him in that draft, Sebastian Telfair.


i'm just curious, actually Livingston is my favorite player i just want to see how he played when he was in high school and how his game has evolve and to TM thanks for the videos but it didn't work for me because i'm not a member but thanks for trying.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Nimreitz said:


> Are you doubting Livingston, or are you just curious? Because he was the first point guard ever drafted out of high school, there's no watermark for him. And he's certainly been better (especially considering injuries) than the guy who went after him in that draft, Sebastian Telfair.


Worst. Statement. Ever.

Have you actually looked at their stats? In two years Telfair has played LESS minutes but averaged more points while only averaging an assist less. Telfair has actually PLAYED when needed for his team, can't say the same for Livingston. While Livingston is still young, he often looks like a complete liability on offense, his team won't even pass him the ball it's so horrible. It's like having Chris Dudley on your team. So far, Telfair > Livingston.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

Sambonius said:


> Worst. Statement. Ever.
> 
> Have you actually looked at their stats? In two years Telfair has played LESS minutes but averaged more points while only averaging an assist less. Telfair has actually PLAYED when needed for his team, can't say the same for Livingston. While Livingston is still young, he often looks like a complete liability on offense, his team won't even pass him the ball it's so horrible. It's like having Chris Dudley on your team. So far, Telfair > Livingston.



that's actually pretty funny. you seem serious about this statement. i can't really say anything.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Sambonius said:


> Worst. Statement. Ever.
> 
> Have you actually looked at their stats? In two years Telfair has played LESS minutes but averaged more points while only averaging an assist less. Telfair has actually PLAYED when needed for his team, can't say the same for Livingston. While Livingston is still young, he often looks like a complete liability on offense, his team won't even pass him the ball it's so horrible. It's like having Chris Dudley on your team. So far, Telfair > Livingston.


Are you kidding me? Livingston has had to deal with major injuries and is still one of the best young playmakers in the league. Telfair has been benched for Steve Blake, a guy I never thought would be in the league much less starting over a lottery pick.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

SL will never live up to his potential due to his inability to gain weight and stay healthy. He is to damn scrawny. Eat tuna and lift 24/7.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Sambonius said:


> Worst. Statement. Ever.
> 
> Have you actually looked at their stats? In two years Telfair has played LESS minutes but averaged more points while only averaging an assist less. Telfair has actually PLAYED when needed for his team, can't say the same for Livingston. While Livingston is still young, he often looks like a complete liability on offense, his team won't even pass him the ball it's so horrible. It's like having Chris Dudley on your team. So far, Telfair > Livingston.


Come on now.Sebastian Telfair better than Livingston? Are you following the same L? Livingston's impact on a basketball game is far greater than Telfair's, it's debatable whether Jack or Telfair is the better option for Portland.

As for Livingston, he's shown some flashes, especially these playoffs, of what he could become. He's an instant spark off the bench for LA, he changes the pace of the game and creates.

There is no way Telfair > Livingston, good luck convincing anyone out of Portland.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

Sambonius said:


> Worst. Statement. Ever.
> 
> Have you actually looked at their stats? In two years Telfair has played LESS minutes but averaged more points while only averaging an assist less. Telfair has actually PLAYED when needed for his team, can't say the same for Livingston. While Livingston is still young, he often looks like a complete liability on offense, his team won't even pass him the ball it's so horrible. It's like having Chris Dudley on your team. So far, Telfair > Livingston.


lol homerism to the max.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> i'm just curious, actually Livingston is my favorite player i just want to see how he played when he was in high school and how his game has evolve and to TM thanks for the videos but it didn't work for me because i'm not a member but thanks for trying.


There were some videos around back when he was drafted. I think, if I recall correctly, that Insider had a ton of videos of the draft prospects. Including the Podkolzine one where he went insane from the field and couldn't miss. I definitely don't have them anymore, but perhaps someone remembers and has them?


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

Sambonius said:


> Worst. Statement. Ever.
> 
> Have you actually looked at their stats? In two years Telfair has played LESS minutes but averaged more points while only averaging an assist less. Telfair has actually PLAYED when needed for his team, can't say the same for Livingston. While Livingston is still young, he often looks like a complete liability on offense, his team won't even pass him the ball it's so horrible. It's like having Chris Dudley on your team. So far, Telfair > Livingston.


You are a pretty funny guy. Obviously you have seen Livingston play about once. He gets significant minutes for a playoff team while Telfair has to battle for playing time with Jarrett Jack and Steve Blake for one of the worst teams in the league.

Livingston is an amazing playmaker and is just a magician with the ball. It's amazing what he can do with the ball some times. Now if he can just finish when he gets to the basket and have a consistent jumper, he will easily be a top 5 PG.


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

Livingston is also pretty good on the defensive end as well.


----------



## jakethegreat (Jun 12, 2006)

How do these high schoolers go to the NBA averaging 18 ppg? I mean, I know he has good all around stats, but c'mon. One of my friend averages 25, 8, and 8 and I'm pretty sure his competition is as good as livingston's but he's barely even gettin college scholarships.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

jakethegreat said:


> How do these high schoolers go to the NBA averaging 18 ppg? I mean, I know he has good all around stats, but c'mon. One of my friend averages 25, 8, and 8 and I'm pretty sure his competition is as good as livingston's but he's barely even gettin college scholarships.





Its not about the stats. 
Is your friend a 6'7 pass 1st guard with the skills to be compared magic johnson plus did your friend lead his sch to the Illinois state Championship title?


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

jakethegreat said:


> How do these high schoolers go to the NBA averaging 18 ppg? I mean, I know he has good all around stats, but c'mon. One of my friend averages 25, 8, and 8 and I'm pretty sure his competition is as good as livingston's but he's barely even gettin college scholarships.


do they even keep track of stats in high school? or is it juss an estimate? i think scouts look more at size and potential rather than how ur friend is a stat packer.


----------



## naibsel (Dec 21, 2005)

jakethegreat said:


> How do these high schoolers go to the NBA averaging 18 ppg? I mean, I know he has good all around stats, but c'mon. One of my friend averages 25, 8, and 8 and I'm pretty sure his competition is as good as livingston's but he's barely even gettin college scholarships.


casey jacobsen is in top 25 all time high school points total. averaged something like 40+ pts a game his senior season. he is laying in a gutter somewhere.... i think in spain playing for some euro team now

paul milsapp averaged 20-13 this season and he won get picked until mid 2nd round. hopefully by the magic.

like someone else said, its all about skill set. i am a gym rat and can back most ppl down for a jump hook yet im 5'9 and **** bricks when someone throws a hand in my face at the 3pt line. i can store 10 a game, but itd only work well on a team with outside shooting big men like dirk. muscle isn't valuable except in extreme cases like shaq. 6'7 with court vision makes u lottery pick out of high school


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

jakethegreat said:


> How do these high schoolers go to the NBA averaging 18 ppg? I mean, I know he has good all around stats, but c'mon. One of my friend averages 25, 8, and 8 and I'm pretty sure his competition is as good as livingston's but he's barely even gettin college scholarships.


Really, your friend plays against as good competition as Livingston? Tell me how he does at the ABCD Camp (which Livingston of course dominated) and let me know when he's playing in the McDonald's All American Game and then we'll talk. Also, tell me how he does when he sneaks in to a gym in Chicago and plays against NBA Players (which again, Livinston held his own).

And if you think he really is legitimately good and he's still not getting any interest, he has to promote himself. Coaches don't just automatically hear of every good player in the country, you need to sell yourself. I was in the Duke office late one night and there was a stack of maybe 50 kids trying to get themselves a Duke scholarship.


----------

